# My Dad's Ruger Old Army, Now With .45 LC Power



## AjayTaylor (Nov 1, 2014)

I know that a lot of folks think that the Kirst Conversion costs way too much, considering that You could just get a used Blackhawk for the same money. However, I inherited my Father's Old Army, along with four other Rugers, including a Flat Loading Gate early model, which happens to be the first handgun that I ever fired. His Old Army, which was his favorite handgun, is also really special to me.
So I bought a Kirst Conversion with an extra cylinder. I know that if Dad was still around, there is no doubt that he would have gotten one. Anyway, I have to say that this gives the Old Army a whole new life. Plus, with the extra cylinder, and the kit that makes removing the cylinder about a five second snap with no tools, this gun is loads of fun. I'm really glade that I got it before the state legislators make this conversion as hard to buy as a Super BlackHawk, which I also have.
If You have an Old Army, I just highly recommend this Kirst Conversion. It really turns this already awesome weapon into a really special firearm. I bought it as a tribute to my Dad. But firing this awesome gun as a cartridge revolver turns Your time on the range with Your Old Army into a real blast. It doesn't kick like my Super BlackHawk, but I don't always feel like shooting the big magnum, even though it also is a lot of fun. Not only is the Old Army an awesome black powder revolver, it's a pretty darn nice cartridge revolver too. I'm going to choose carefully who I leave this cannon to. It's a pretty special gun to take to the range. There's just nothing like it.


----------

